# Muffin's new feathers



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

Muffin is in the process of molting (which I guess would make her 8-9 months if this is her first, so the pet store may have been right in saying she was about 5 months when I got her in May) and has grown in some new flight feathers! 

This was her in May when I brought her home, with her little cripple wings 



















And this is her today! she only has them on the left wing, you can see the right wing only has 1 long one 




























Sometimes I get so mad when I look at her because she has random feathers that were cut that should NEVER be cut on a bird, whoever clipped her wings had no idea what they were doing 

This is her poor tail, she still only has 5 tail feathers, no new ones yet










And some scritches 



















I have no idea if feathers will ever grow over her little ear holes either, they look like orange donuts  Love this little pigeon!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow...She looks so good!
Is she able to somewhat fly/glide? Or does she still drop


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

Nope  still drops. It's weird because she will flap her wings like crazy when on a perch sometimes, but if she actually tries to fly, she just falls. I don't get it. She's like a super climber though


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

The DO look like orange donuts lol.

She's so cute


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Just keep waiting, it's all you can do. Luckily, Beaker has been gaining more solid and sturdy flight feathers after his improper cut (The people who gave him to me had NO idea what they were doing ) Each molt gets you closer


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

She has more of a nice fluffy appearance now. She is so pretty! Love the nail colour too


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Cute pics! New feathers look good!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Pretty feathers! Shes so fluffy and cute.


----------



## blondie_Kate (May 28, 2013)

That's super sweet! Diddy wings to big ones! Hope she gets there soon


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She is so beautiful!







how did she injure her wing? Is it cure able? Btw: your nails look nice


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

she's gorgeous


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> She is so beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea, I got her that way and the pet store said that's how she "came in"... they said she was about 5 months when I got her and she hadn't been there for more than a month. So who really knows  I took her to a vet and they said the only way to really tell is x-rays, but she's not in pain so I'm not going to pay a fortune and put her under anesthesia for it. She's just special  and thank you about the nails!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I meant to ask....how is the two doing as roommates and has she laid anymore eggs?


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

No more eggs!!  They are bff's


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

So cute! I think they're brilliant. They set a wonderful example for cockatiel/budgie pairs, and are living proof that the two species _can_ be besties. :thumbu:


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

That's great!
I'm glad everything worked out with them

They both look so content with each others company


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

thanks! they are so cute together  they don't try to preen each other or anything, but they co-habitate well!


----------

